# Toot Toot



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, that is me tooting my own horn (lol).

So a while back I began a blog about one of my hobbies/passions/obsessions... Nail poish. I know I sound nuts but after following trends, collecting 120+ bottles of polish, doing my nails ever two days because I am so hard on them at work and seeing so many other people blog...I had to give it a shot.

So maybe if you have a free second, or are intrested in nails or just don't give a **** and have nothing better to do, check it out. Maybe a comment? lol

http://brushesandquills.blogspot.com/


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Your designs are lovely! .o.
I'll have to try them on myself someday!


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

love the dots and the dog with paw prints best of all .
Is it a bulldog by chance :?:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay thanks guys! I totally forgot to take pictures of a lot of my holiday and Halloween designs, but I am really going to try and crack down this year.


----------

